

Finding duplicated files - marvatu
http://jibreel.me/blog/3/

======
CarolineW
Alternatively:

    
    
      find -type f -exec md5sum '{}' ';' | sort > md5.out
      gawk '{print $1}' md5.out | uniq -c | gawk '$1>1' > md5.dups
      for m in $( gawk '{print $2}' md5.dups )
      do
        grep ^$m md5.out
        echo
      done

